# should I give up?



## MIKE2810 (Feb 9, 2011)

My common law wife and i seperated recently over some money i lent my brother. She could not accept the fact that I lent him the money and did not tell her- eventhough we had seperate accounts. 

We sold the house and she moved into a condo. We have a 5 year old daughter which is trying to keep us together. i belive my wife has some regrets about what she did but will not admit it due to her personality. 

I tried keeping the marrige togther but she insisted on seperating. She has some past trust issues from a previous marrige. 

Im feel im gettng mixed signals- on family day we (wife, daughter and me) spent it with her brothers and sisters. 

every friday after my daughters swimming we go for diner all together. 

I told her about a job i want to take and she told me to wait a year and see what happens with your family. 

im getting all these signals- but she sais she needs space and sometimes states she has moved on. 

i belive she as medical condition which runs in the family which she wont get help for (bipolar). she went for councelling last year and took some meds but it did not last long. she is not willing to accept any help and will not agree to any marrige councelling. 

should i keep doing the dinners and family thing? how long should i wait and is there any hope?


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

I would go with a total separation for some months...she hasn't decided what she wants and seeing you just keeps the status quo...

Like we've been pushing in other threads, don't give up, but end the contact...force her to make a decision...

In the mean time, work on yourself...be the best dad you can be, got to counseling...prepare for the worst, be ready for it...but hope for the best...


----------



## MIKE2810 (Feb 9, 2011)

any other advice from anyone?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

People with untreated mental illness will remain untreated. That is, they don't get better. Only worse. Expecting things to get better based on ignoring them does not work.


----------

